# Paphiopedilum wilhelminae 'Ibn's Magic Touch' FCC/AOS



## Spaph (Oct 28, 2018)

This is a plant I got from eggshells and is of Orchid Inn Breeding. I knew it was a special plant, but I didn't know this special! On Saturday it received a 90 pint FCC/AOS. 16.8 cm horrizontal spread and 11cm vertical. I named it for eggshells as he is one of the most talented Paph growers I know.


----------



## emydura (Oct 29, 2018)

WOW. Congratulations. That is a great achievement. That is a big flower for this species.


----------



## Ray (Oct 29, 2018)

That is Fantastic!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 29, 2018)

Congrats my friend. It is one of the vigorous clones that I grew. It bloomed 4 flowers in one stem in the past so its only going to get better.


----------



## xiphius (Oct 29, 2018)

Stunning!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 29, 2018)

Stunning indeed!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 29, 2018)

Good one! Congrats.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 29, 2018)

Beautiful! I've never seen a better clone.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 29, 2018)

What is being bred with it?


----------



## Spaph (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks everyone!



Linus_Cello said:


> What is being bred with it?


Orchid Inn was breeding two different wilhelminae's together. This is an offspring.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 29, 2018)

Spaph said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> Orchid Inn was breeding two different wilhelminae's together. This is an offspring.



Have you pollinated anything with it? Did you give the pollen to someone to cross it with...?


----------



## Spaph (Oct 29, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Have you pollinated anything with it? Did you give the pollen to someone to cross it with...?



Nothing yet.


----------



## John M (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh my God! That's fantastic! Congratulations! I've been growing and exhibiting orchids for 38 years and I have never come close to getting an FCC! That's GREAT for you! WooHoo!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2018)

That's really gorgeous! Congrats to you and eggshells!


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2018)

WoW!!!!!

Perfect name too!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2018)

Congrats! Super-nice. I think wilhelminae is an underrated species.


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 4, 2018)

Great flower and a well grown plant. Congratulations on the award. Mike


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 7, 2018)

an FCC; nailed it!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2018)

Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 8, 2018)

Yes!!!! Bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## RandyT (Nov 8, 2018)

Congratulations on such an incredible plant and flowering.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 9, 2018)

Let me join the chorus: stunningly beautiful! Congrats on the Award!
Didn't they give you any recognition for culture?! 

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2018)

It looks like there was leaf damage that likely prevented a cultural award


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Nov 10, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> It looks like there was leaf damage that likely prevented a cultural award
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think you would need a minimum of 4 or 5 spikes to be considered for a cultural award.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Nov 12, 2018)

Impressive plant - well grown.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 12, 2018)

Like your phillipinense: yet, another plant where I would die for a division! :drool: :drool:

Do you have any information of its parentage from Sam (Orchid Inn)? As it might be easier to get a sib or offspring from him, when he is visiting Europe, than to get a division sent all the way from Australia?

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## emydura (Nov 12, 2018)

Guldal said:


> Like your phillipinense: yet, another plant where I would die for a division! :drool: :drool:
> 
> Do you have any information of its parentage from Sam (Orchid Inn)? As it might be easier to get a sib or offspring from him, when he is visiting Europe, than to get a division sent all the way from Australia?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately this is not my plant Jens.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 12, 2018)

emydura said:


> Unfortunately this is not my plant Jens.



Apologies to both you and Spaph - although I would still die for a division!  
(I also kind of wondered how the plant made it from Canada to down under... I thought it might have had something to do with the Commonwealth or what did I know.... And clearly, I didn't! :rollhappy: )

Does the rightfull owner know of the parentage? Or should I possibly pm Eggshells to enlighten me on the subject?

K.r. Jens


----------



## Spaph (Nov 13, 2018)

Guldal said:


> Apologies to both you and Spaph - although I would still die for a division!
> (I also kind of wondered how the plant made it from Canada to down under... I thought it might have had something to do with the Commonwealth or what did I know.... And clearly, I didn't! :rollhappy: )
> 
> Does the rightfull owner know of the parentage? Or should I possibly pm Eggshells to enlighten me on the subject?
> ...



Thanks for your interest in the plant and nice comments. The parents are ('Equanimity' AM/AOS x 'Ron')


----------



## Guldal (Nov 13, 2018)

Spaph said:


> Thanks for your interest in the plant and nice comments. The parents are ('Equanimity' AM/AOS x 'Ron')



Thank you! Maybe next time Sam is in Europe.....??!! :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 13, 2018)

What a wonderful flower. I'm going to pull a "reverse Eric" and ask for a closer shot of the flowers. Stunning colors...


----------



## chrismende (Nov 15, 2018)

That P. wilhelminae is truly magnificent! The culture is also magnificent!
Way to go, Sam Tsui, for the breeding, to Eggshells for it's early culture, and to you for bringing it all the way to a much deserved FCC!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 17, 2018)

an FCC on a wihleminae?....I never thought I'd seen the day...very nice


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 14, 2019)

Congrats! If I knew I would have discussed it with you in Victoria!


----------

